# Monikkoa ja illatiiviä



## Grumpy Old Man

Olisin hyvin kiinnostunut lukemaan kielioppimiesten kommentteja urheiluselostajien käyttämistä mielestäni omituisista monikkomuodoista ja illatiivin käytöstä.  Nämä ovat uusia ilmiöitä.  Antero Karapalo ei käyttänyt monikkoa seuraavissa yhteyksissä:

_Hänet taklattiin laitaa vastaan, mutta *rangaistuksia* ei tule. _(Outoa olisi, jos taklattavaakin rangaistaisiin jääkiekossa.)
Pallo vierii *maita* pitkin päätyrajan yli. (Jalkapallo on pelimme.)
Tulee lisää *vaihtoja*. (Vain yksi pelaaja vaihdetaan.)
_
Hän on nyt saanut kolme syöttöpistettä neljään otteluun.
_
Onko hän saanut kolme syöttöpistettä jokaisessa neljässä viimeksi pelatussa ottelussa? Onko hän saanut kolme syöttöpistettä neljässä ottelussa, mutta emme tiedä, mitkä nuo ottelut ovat? Onko hän saanut yhteensä kolme syöttöpistettä neljässä viimeisimmässä ottelussa? Pilalle mennyt kielikorvani on aivan sekaisin.  Olen kiitollinen kaikista kommenteista.


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

Pahoitteluni, *illatiivia.*


----------



## Määränpää

Grumpy Old Man said:


> _Hän on nyt saanut kolme syöttöpistettä neljään otteluun._


Minulle tulee tuosta illatiivin käytöstä mieleen vanha "mieheen" merkityksessä "per henkilö".


----------



## Gavril

Päivää GOM,

En ole perillä tästä aiheesta, mutta jotain tuli mieleen lauseesta, _Pallo vierii *maita* pitkin päätyrajan yli_.

Jos en erehdy, monikkomuotoa _maat _käytetään kun puhutaan puistosta, metsämiseen tarkoitetusta alueesta tai muusta sellaisesta, vaikka kyseessä olisi yksi yhtenäinen (siis ei monikollinen) alue.

Onko (aikaa sitten) ollut tapa käyttää _maat_ viittaamaan urheilukentäänkin, vaikka kyse olisi vain yhdestä kentästä? Jos kyllä, ehkä tämä käyttö säilyy joidenkuiden puheessa, vaikka se on kadonnut useimmilta?

Hyvää perjantaita,
Gavril


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

Gavril said:


> Onko (aikaa sitten) ollut tapa käyttää _maat_ viittaamaan urheilukentäänkin, vaikka kyse olisi vain yhdestä kentästä? Jos kyllä, ehkä tämä käyttö säilyy joidenkuiden puheessa, vaikka se on kadonnut useimmilta?
> 
> Hyvää perjantaita,
> Gavril


Huomenta!   (Helsingissä kello on noin 8.30.)  Asia on aivan päin vastoin: urheiluselostajat ovat alkaneet käyttää monikkomuotoa tapauksissa, joissa iät ajat on käytetty yksikköä.  Normaalia olisi sanoa: _Pallo vierii *maata* pitkin päätyrajan yli._  Selostaja tarkoittaa tällä, että pallo ei pompi ylittäessään rajan.

Hyvää perjantaita itsellesikin  -  kunhan se kunnolla alkaa!

GOM


----------



## Gavril

Grumpy Old Man said:


> Huomenta!   (Helsingissä kello on noin 8.30.)  Asia on aivan päin vastoin: urheiluselostajat ovat alkaneet käyttää monikkomuotoa tapauksissa, joissa iät ajat on käytetty yksikköä.  Normaalia olisi sanoa: _Pallo vierii *maata* pitkin päätyrajan yli._  Selostaja tarkoittaa tällä, että pallo ei pompi ylittäessään rajan.



Olinko kuitenkin oikeassa siitä, että monikkomuoto _maat _voisi tarkoittaa "puistoa, metsästysaluetta", jne.?

Jos niin on, voiko olla, että uusi käyttö (_Pallo vierii_ _maita pitkin_) on vaikuttunut edellä mainitusta monikkomuodon käytöstä, tai että molemmat johtuvat yhteisestä lähteestä?


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

Gavril said:


> Olinko kuitenkin oikeassa siitä, että monikkomuoto _maat _voisi tarkoittaa "puistoa, metsästysaluetta", jne.?
> 
> Jos niin on, voiko olla, että uusi käyttö (_Pallo vierii_ _maita pitkin_) on vaikuttunut edellä mainitusta monikkomuodon käytöstä, tai että molemmat johtuvat yhteisestä lähteestä?


Kyllä _maat_ voi esiintyä mainitsemassasi merkityksessä.  Oma vankkumaton näkemykseni on, että jostakin omituisesta syystä monikon käyttäminen on vain muotia urheiluselostajien keskuudessa.  En usko käytölle olevan mitään erityistä syytä.

Toisaalta kielen jatkuvasti muuttuessa joistakin urheiluun mitenkään liittymättömistä sanoista on alettu käyttää yksikkömuotoa.  Kun itse oli nuori 1800-luvun lopulla, sana _markkinat_ esiintyi lähes aina monikossa.  Yksikkömuotoa _markkina_ en tähän hätään muista käytetyn lainkaan.  Nykyisin toimittajat ja taloustieteilijät käyttävät yksikköä kaiken aikaa: _Tuotteelle on löydetty uusi markkina Välimeren maista._ Aikaisemmin sanottiin _uusi markkina-alue_.  Ymmärrän toki, että kieli muuttuu, joten en tästä asiasta sen kummemmin purnaa tai valita.  Omissa korvissani _markkina_ tietysti kuulostaa aivan omituiselta ilmeisesti koko loppuelämäni, mutta ei maailma siihen kaadu  -  edes minun maailmani.

Nuo urheiluselostajien monikot särähtävät korvaani lähinnä siksi, että tosikkona suhtaudun saamaani informaatioon yleensä luonteeni  mukaisesti.  Toisin sanoen, kun selostaja sanoo, että "tulee vaihtoja", ymmärrän asian niin, että vähintään kaksi pelaajavaihtoa tehdään.  Kun sitten kuitenkin vain yksi pelaaja vaihdetaan, kummastelen, miksi selostaja ei kertonut minulle totuutta.


----------

